# DBSTalk.COM Arcade Now Open!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

We realize that we can't talk about DBS all the time, sometimes you just need a break away from all the great DBS News, talk and Information we offer here at DBSTalk.COM!

To help you we have opened our own arcade here at DBSTalk.COM!

The arcade is open to all members of DBSTalk.COM! You can find it on our link from the homepage or Click Here!

The Arcade is made possible by the support of our Donating members who help us pay our bandwith costs. (Thanks!)

Enjoy... And by the way... No Quarters are needed. :lol:


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

You guys never quit! 

Now here's a feature that may get me fired! 

See ya
Tony


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *We realize that we can't talk about DBS all the time, sometimes you just need a break away from all the great DBS News, talk and Information we offer here at DBSTalk.COM!
> 
> To help you we have opened our own arcade here at DBSTalk.COM!
> ...


Another reason this is the best DBS board on the net today. You guys are continuing to leave the others behind.

P.S. .... J.B. King has my permission to add this to his list


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

:lol:


----------

